# Dove hunting  WMA's



## fflintlock (Aug 5, 2017)

Does anyone dove hunt on any of the  WMA's ?
I've seen a couple of places on  Paulding Forrest I'd like to try out.


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 5, 2017)

fflintlock said:


> Does anyone dove hunt on any of the  WMA's ?
> I've seen a couple of places on  Paulding Forrest I'd like to try out.



I do. It's closer to my house in Marietta than driving to the farm in South ga. Sometimes the random spots do better than the wma planted dove fields


----------



## yogi10 (Aug 6, 2017)

I have wondered this for a while. Any body in the northeast ga area that dove hunts WMAs?


----------



## PHImech (Aug 6, 2017)

I haven't been to Paulding Forest, but from looking on various web sites, it doesn't look like they plant or prep for doves.  You'll probably have plenty of peace and quiet, which ain't all bad, but probably not very many birds.  If you don't mind a little drive from Dallas or the idea of fighting the crowds a little, Joe Kurz had a GREAT opening day last year.  Tons of people, but tons of birds too... many limits were taken.  They really did a great job of planting and prepping the fields.  Sunflower, burnt off wheat, millet, etc.  Keep checking the DNR site... they ought to be posting a dove forecast for the various WMA's shortly.  Good luck!


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 6, 2017)

I looked at the dawson forest field a few weeks ago. It looked great


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 6, 2017)

I'd just as soon stay away from the crowds. I've found a few places that are close to water and have open or clear cuts. I've seen dove plenty in them places while small game or deer hunting. Think I'll give it a whirl when the season comes in. I don't need many, so a few trips out there may be just enough.


----------



## PHImech (Aug 6, 2017)

I like the social aspect of opening day if I'm with friends or family, but I don't blame you a bit.  Like you inferred, one of the best reasons to go into the outdoors is to get away from the crowds.  Enjoy!


----------



## awm (Aug 7, 2017)

PHImech said:


> I haven't been to Paulding Forest, but from looking on various web sites, it doesn't look like they plant or prep for doves.  You'll probably have plenty of peace and quiet, which ain't all bad, but probably not very many birds.  If you don't mind a little drive from Dallas or the idea of fighting the crowds a little, Joe Kurz had a GREAT opening day last year.  Tons of people, but tons of birds too... many limits were taken.  They really did a great job of planting and prepping the fields.  Sunflower, burnt off wheat, millet, etc.  Keep checking the DNR site... they ought to be posting a dove forecast for the various WMA's shortly.  Good luck!



Like PHImech said, Joe Kurz had a lot of birds killed but a ton of people. My buddy went last year and said that groups were lined up at the gate and had the kids/teenagers sprint across the field when it opened and they were throwing chairs at patches of tress to save spots for the rest of the group. He said it was like the start of a big 5K race or something. I love shooting birds but sounds a little high speed for me haha.


----------



## jacobmldn (Aug 7, 2017)

mwood1985 said:


> I looked at the dawson forest field a few weeks ago. It looked great



How was the Dawson field after opening day?  Is it open to the public and were there any birds later in the season?  

I just moved to Woodstock and am looking for some public or some paid shoots above I20 and even someone to go with.  Let me know if you know of anything and are interested.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Aug 7, 2017)

jacobmldn said:


> How was the Dawson field after opening day?  Is it open to the public and were there any birds later in the season?
> 
> I just moved to Woodstock and am looking for some public or some paid shoots above I20 and even someone to go with.  Let me know if you know of anything and are interested.




I'm looking for something above i-20 as well.


----------



## FordGuy27 (Aug 8, 2017)

For those of you looking in North GA, I signed up for a paid shoot at Warbington Farms (northeast of cumming, GA), it was $115 and includes lunch. Random spot drawing morning of.  It's their second year doing it, so I thought it'd be worth seeing if it's successful. 

Anyone try it out last year? 

As for WMA hunting, I plan to do some out your way fflintlock, have mojo and decoys if you're looking for another person to join.


----------



## jacobmldn (Aug 8, 2017)

FordGuy27 said:


> For those of you looking in North GA, I signed up for a paid shoot at Warbington Farms (northeast of cumming, GA), it was $115 and includes lunch. Random spot drawing morning of.  It's their second year doing it, so I thought it'd be worth seeing if it's successful.
> 
> Anyone try it out last year?
> 
> As for WMA hunting, I plan to do some out your way fflintlock, have mojo and decoys if you're looking for another person to join.



Fordguy, I'm out of Woodstock and always looking for someone to go with.  Just shoot me a pm if you want someone for these wma shoots later in the year.


----------

